# Chew-Proof Bed?



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone ever find a chew-proof bed? I know Drs Foster Smith have a "tough" bed made of tear resistant nylon, but I don't want to shell out $80 for them to ruin another bed. Anyone try this one? Or have any other recs? TIA!!

Here is the Tuff & Ruff Dog Bed


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Kuranda beds really are chew-proof. I tried the Orvis tough chew bed and my girl chewed through it the first day, but her Kuranda bed is still in perfect shape!! Expensive but worth the price for sure!

http://www.kuranda.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110Anyone ever find a chew-proof bed? I know Drs Foster Smith have a "tough" bed made of tear resistant nylon, but I don't want to shell out $80 for them to ruin another bed. Anyone try this one? Or have any other recs? TIA!!
> 
> Here is the Tuff & Ruff Dog Bed


Pfft, Cassidy would have blown through that like it was made out of gauze. I like Kuranda beds too, she chewed AT hers, but couldn't destroy it. Still got it, 7 years later.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had seen those before but didn't realize they were good for dogs who chew! Can I ask, can more than 1 dog fit on their biggest bed? That would be ideal if I could buy the biggest one and put it in the corner of our bedroom and have both dogs sleep on it. But I'd be fine with getting 2, just not sure if we could fit 2 in our bedroom. Looks like I know what to ask Santa for!







I guess Katie and Titan will have to ask Grammy! Hehe


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have two of the large original metal frame beds. I saw that some of the other styles come in XL and XXL, so they might be big enough if the dogs like to snuggle up and sleep close to each other. 

This is what the edge of Cassidy's old bed looks like:










She chewed at the PVC pipe covering the frame, but couldn't close her teeth around it enough to get at the fabric. Keefer is about 82 pounds, here he is on Cassidy's old bed:










And the reason I went online and googled "chewproof dog bed" and found the Kuranda website:










She was a world class champion chewer!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the largest size of the All-metal Kuranda bed (40x25) and it would definitely only fit one dog, but the aluminum one comes in bigger sizes up to 50x35. I'm not sure if that would fit two dogs though, I'd have to look at a measuring tape to get an idea of how big that is.

They really are designed to be chew-proof because all the fabric is tucked away, so there's nothing to for them to chew on besides the frame, and as you can see from Cassidy's pictures, the frame is really tough. I didn't know if Mayzie would like her Kuranda bed when I got it for her because it's not like the traditional cushion bed, but she hopped right on it and curled up







and she uses it every day now!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

I have 6 Kuranda beds here...all are the Poly-Resin . Two of the beds are Xlg (44 x 27) and four are lg (40 x 25). Carlo was a big chewer and wasn't able to chew through his beds at all. All of my dogs love the beds!

The cheapest place I found the beds is here:

SportsmansOutlet 

I ordered 4 of the 6 from Sportmans Outlet (I found this company several months after ordering the original 2 beds directly from Kuranda). They were very quick in shipping out the beds. I had one question, emailed them and I got a reply back immediately. Nice people.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Was looking at getting one of these for Chewy since he doesn't seem to to like the big fluffy pillow bed we got for him. He'll sleep on the floor in front of the door instead. Was just wondering if I should get leg size 3 or 6? How much does the fabric sag when they are on the bed? He's going to be a big boy when he's full grown more then likely pushing 90lbs. 

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

The Kuranda beds seem great. Which fabric did you guys and gals go with? I would like something that is super tough and easily washable.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I got the all metal bed with the cordura fabric. I think they make a fabric that's tougher that's meant for outdoors? but the cordura has held up great and I've washed it a few times by spraying it with a hose and it cleans easily and dries quickly.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Mayzie. Which size did you go with? Whoops, nevermind, I just read that you have the large.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

My GSD is on the smaller side (69lbs) so I went with the 40x25 - if I had to do it again though, I'd probably get one size bigger so she has more room to stretch out.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you prefer the steel over the pvc?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

The only one that I've tried is the All-metal bed - it has PVC chew gaurds around where the fabric connects to the bed frame to prevent the dog from chewing the fabric. Mayzie never tried chewing the PVC for some reason but if you look at Cassidy's mom's pics above, you'll see the PVC looks like it holds up pretty well to GSD chewing.

When I bought my bed I contacted Kuranda and asked which the best one for heavy chewers and they said the all metal - so that's the one I went with.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds great. Just placed an order for the large steel bed. Thanks for everything!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

we have a kuranda pvc bed for Radar and we love it! I want to warn you though that is comes with caps that go on the bottom of the pvc legs and the first day we had it Radar flipped it over and ate three of the pvc caps! He passed them but it scared me to death. I called the company and told them what happened and they offered to send me new pvc caps.... I said no thanks! duh! Throw the caps away when you get the bed!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. Much appreciated.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought 2 cheap elevated beds from Petedge a while back - http://homeandkennel.petedge.com/Guardia...bCategoryId=417

It literally took the dogs 2 minutes to destroy these beds - they put their paws right through the material!

I finally broke down and ordered 2 of the Kuranda beds - and they are fantastic! Still in good shape almost a year later. I got large beds which are pefect for my girls...I can't remember which fabric I got though. I may have gone with the 40 oz vinyl but I'm not positive. I got the PVC framed ones, and I don't think the dogs have even tried to chew them.


----------

